# redhat ********



## bademeister (2. März 2002)

folgendes:

ich hab mir n subnotebook ersteigert und hab ein problem:

kein passwort vorhanden
kein disketten laufw.
kein cdlaufw.

wie komm ich da rein???

ich hab keine ahnung von linux und denke das es unmöglich ist


----------



## bartman336 (2. März 2002)

hm wenn lilo (bootmanager) installiert ist solltest
du eigentlich ohne Probleme das ROOT Passwort ändern 
können. 
und zwar mußt du wenn die zeile "linux:" ganz am anfang kommt
"linux single" eingeben. Dann wird das System gebootet und du 
kommst in die Shell wo du das ROOT Passwort mit dem Befehl
"passwd" ändern kannst
Sollte am Anfang ein grafisches Auswahlmenü kommen drück mal STRG+X
dann sollte die "linux:" zeile kommen. Wenn dem nicht so ist kann es sein das als Bootmanager "grub" installiert ist und damit kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus und jemand anderes müßte dann weiterhelfen.


----------



## bademeister (3. März 2002)

thx ich prob's mal...


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Ich danke auch! Eigentlich nicht ich sondern n Freund der das selber PRob hat  aber zu Dumm is das hier zu Posten wie ichs ihm gesgt Hab!

also Big Thx von meienem Freund


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. September 2003)

Hi zusammen,

hab mit RH9 gerade ein ähnliches Problem. Ich muss mich wohl beim Installieren vertippt haben.  

Wie ist der entsprechende Befehl für "linux single" beim Grub-Bootmanager?

Danke,
MfG Sebastian


----------



## Christian Fein (25. September 2003)

> Sie können sich im Einzelbenutzermodus anmelden und ein neues root-Passwort erstellen.
> 
> Um in den Einzelbenutzermodus zu wechseln, booten Sie Ihren Computer neu. Wenn Sie den Standard-Bootloader GRUB verwenden, können Sie den Einzelbenutzermodus wie folgt ausführen:
> 
> ...


----------

